# Tim Wells



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

He is awsome. I think thats an Ovation he shooting. (40") bow.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

He is awsome but some of the shots he takes you have to wonder how many bad shots he takes that's never shown

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Ain't that the way it's done?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I think at one time he shot a Conquest. I have also seen him shoot a Switchback. 

Whether you like his ethics or not, the guy is an amazing shot. I've watched several of his videos and a couple of years on dvd of his tv show.

I'm not advocating unethical shots, but I'll bet if you could go back to the Howard Hill era we'd find out they (Hill, Bear, Pearson, etc) took a lot of shots that many today would call unethical.

I do find it curious that Tim never talks about his technique. I'd love to know more about that; does he gap? does he line the string up with the shaft on long shots?

Personally, I find his videos fun to watch.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

He is a great shot no doubt. Wish I had half his ability


----------



## KYjim (Nov 20, 2006)

Tim shot a Drenalin LD for a long time and has recently switched to a Monster I met him a few weeks ago at the ATA show in Columbus OH he gave me a couple phone numbers for outfitters he hunts with in Texas trying to line up a hunt in March.Tim is a nice guy down to earth and the best shot I have ever seen watch his Youtube videos of the running shots on coyotes.

Jim


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If you have never seen the Tar (sp) hunt search for that one as well. He spot and stalks himself to within feet of this goat, but is on a mountain ledge above the animal. The animal busts, and Tim gets an arrow in him on the run at about 20 yd. Then Tim gets a second arrow in him, on the run, at what Tim says was about 80 yds. It is simply amazing.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

He also shoots left handed at times


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

He's real good


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, that 80+ yard Thar shot in NZ sums it up. That guys is a bad azz shot. He took another follow up shot on a running mule deer in Alberta a few years back, amazing shot.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer (Mar 10, 2011)

Have y'all seen his dove hunting videos. Wow!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I havent but I'll look for em. thx for the heads up


----------



## TradArcher (Oct 11, 2005)

Any of you see the 104yd "dead nuts" shot he took on a mule deer a couple weeks ago on his TV show _Relentless Pursuit_? The camera man had the whole thing on camera. ... from anchor to the double lung (possibly heart + lung)! 

TA


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Have not seen that one but would like to.


----------

